# Best Stihl saws ever made?



## chadihman (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and I have been learning! I work as a Tech for a large farm equipment dealer that sells Stihl equipment. I own Stihl saws because I can get parts and new saws cheap. I was wandering what models everyone likes. I have owned and fixed many Stihl saws 024,026,028,036,044,MS260,360,361,362,460,660 and totally refinished an 088 that sold on ebay for $1250 a $600 profit. I would say the impressive saws were the 026/MS260,MS361 and the MS460. The best in my opinoin is the MS460. The MS460 seems like it has the best power to weight ratio and allways love running one. My MS660 is a beast but I feel like it should be more if I compare it to the 460. The 088 was just a beast that I did'nt need. I search CL and Ebay for broken saws and find the 460 and 660 are hard to get cheap anymore. What are your favorites?


----------



## lone wolf (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and I have been learning! I work as a Tech for a large farm equipment dealer that sells Stihl equipment. I own Stihl saws because I can get parts and new saws cheap. I was wandering what models everyone likes. I have owned and fixed many Stihl saws 024,026,028,036,044,MS260,360,361,362,460,660 and totally refinished an 088 that sold on ebay for $1250 a $600 profit. I would say the impressive saws were the 026/MS260,MS361 and the MS460. The best in my opinoin is the MS460. The MS460 seems like it has the best power to weight ratio and allways love running one. My MS660 is a beast but I feel like it should be more if I compare it to the 460. The 088 was just a beast that I did'nt need. I search CL and Ebay for broken saws and find the 460 and 660 are hard to get cheap anymore. What are your favorites?



Ms 200T, 440 ,460 all you really need right there.


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

A agree with you. 460 all the way.


----------



## shooterschafer (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and I have been learning! I work as a Tech for a large farm equipment dealer that sells Stihl equipment. I own Stihl saws because I can get parts and new saws cheap. I was wandering what models everyone likes. I have owned and fixed many Stihl saws 024,026,028,036,044,MS260,360,361,362,460,660 and totally refinished an 088 that sold on ebay for $1250 a $600 profit. I would say the impressive saws were the 026/MS260,MS361 and the MS460. The best in my opinoin is the MS460. The MS460 seems like it has the best power to weight ratio and allways love running one. My MS660 is a beast but I feel like it should be more if I compare it to the 460. The 088 was just a beast that I did'nt need. I search CL and Ebay for broken saws and find the 460 and 660 are hard to get cheap anymore. What are your favorites?



My faves are the 046, 066 and when they made the 044 it was a pretty dang good one. The one I prefer most os the 046 / 460 kinda like the older models better though.I have an 036 that just doesnt have the umph and speed of the 046.


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

The 440 just doesn't have the snot I want. Maybe back in the day, but not any more. I have an early 044 non-decomp cylinder that I have saved for a future project. They were significantly stronger than those made since. The new ones are quite enemic, not even close in power to a 441C-M.


----------



## bigw (May 6, 2012)

I got my 460 about 6 mo ago and haven't used anything else since.


----------



## sawbones (May 6, 2012)

1124 MAGNUM 


046  






one saw do it all :msp_wink:


----------



## CedarRock (May 6, 2012)

460...ported polished with dp muffler and maxflow filter. Snappy power!


----------



## bryanr2 (May 6, 2012)

Masterminded 044 10mm with a 3/4'' pipe on the muffler. Snotty saw. Only saw I have that I have that hearing protection is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 6, 2012)

Agreed on the 046. I really like the 064 and 026 also. I never weighed them, but my 064 don't feel much heavier than my 046.


----------



## SawTroll (May 6, 2012)

Design/engineering wise, the best no doubt is the Euro (non EPA) version of the MS361 - sad that they were so slow at updating other sizes to that level, and was overtaken by the "strato" period before they got around to it! :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 6, 2012)

I love running the old ones, but as far as the overall best saw I'd have to agree with the MS460. You can port/polish and muffler-tweak that saw to make quite a beast out of it, esp. for the weight of it. Now I must admit I had fun running the 660 Magnum with a 36" bar that my buddy has, but not all day long. The 460 you could run and run and run, and it will give your cheeks cramps from the smile it puts on your face all day long!


----------



## sawbones (May 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Design/engineering wise, the best no doubt is the Euro (non EPA) version of the MS361 - sad that they were so slow at updating other sizes to that level, and was overtaken by the "strato" period before they got around to it! :msp_wink:




Two years ago When I heard the 361 was discontinued I purchased 2 of them for 500 each 
and also a new MS460 to replace the 046 I had used for almost 10 years.

My plan was to use the 460 and 361 and lay up a NIB 361 to save for later.

About 6 months later I went through a divorce and all of these became colateral damage from it. 

I also had about 40 other Stihl saws in stock at the time to tell you that these were my favorites.

Have had a few more since and do have another 046 right now but am still looking for a NOS or near new 361 currently.


These 361's were sold never fired and the 460 was dumped with only 2 cuts made.


----------



## homelitejim (May 6, 2012)

The 045/056 series was hard to beat back in the day and still run strong today. My 032 is still running strong after 30+ years of service. I have a few modern saws that I will rely on for the next 30 years, the ms260, ms441, and 066.


----------



## mhddist3 (May 6, 2012)

I do firewood only and have two 031's that are about 40 years old that I lost count of the chains and bars I've gone through. I will admit that at my age, they are starting to get heavy!


----------



## genesis5521 (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> I work as a Tech for a large farm equipment dealer that sells Stihl equipment. What are your favorites?



Hi Chad, and welcome to the forum. Best vs favorite. I don't know which Stihl saw is "the best". I cut only 10 cords of firewood a year so I just don't put that much time on a saw. That being the case, I can't justify a big saw or a pro saw. My new MS290 with a 16' bar seems to fit my needs pretty well. It's not high tech as it uses old tried and true technology, but it'll do anything I'll ever ask of a chainsaw and then some. Cut quite a few 25"+ trees with it, but most of my stuff is 10" to 18". And with proper care and maintenance, it should last a lifetime. It's a pretty darn good saw. It's my new favorite. I'll bet you sell a ton of 250's and 290's.

My other favorite is my 10 year old MS170 with a 14" bar. I've worked the snot out of this little sucker. Cut over 50 cords with it, including some 25" + stuff. Light, reliable as dirt, and a pure pleasure to use. It ain't fast, but at 66, neither am I. I know some bad mouth the little 170, but it has served me extremely well. It's earned its keep 10 times over.

Don <><


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 6, 2012)

It's hard to say which is the best ever, but my favorites are the 660, 460, 441cm and 362. The 460 is probably my favorite Stihl.


----------



## chadihman (May 6, 2012)

CedarRock said:


> 460...ported polished with dp muffler and maxflow filter. Snappy power!



So I never ran a ported 460 is it really worth the time and money to port a 460? I thought about it but didnt know if there was a big adavantage. Will I be pleased if I get a 460 woods ported and squish band cut so It has 190 psi comp? Will porting and raising the comp lower the life of the saw?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> So I never ran a ported 460 is it really worth the time and money to port a 460? I thought about it but didnt know if there was a big adavantage. Will I be pleased if I get a 460 woods ported and squish band cut so It has 190 psi comp? Will porting and raising the comp lower the life of the saw?



It's night and day. Well worth the time and money. I've ran quite a few ported 460s done by the best on this site and they were all mean machines. There's just nothing better than a ported worksaw. 

I also really like a ported 441cm.


----------



## struggle (May 6, 2012)

mhddist3 said:


> I do firewood only and have two 031's that are about 40 years old that I lost count of the chains and bars I've gone through. I will admit that at my age, they are starting to get heavy!



Sounds like an upgrade to a MS261 is in order:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## saw dog (May 6, 2012)

Hi Chad
You are right on with your thinking, the 046/460s are the best saws ever made. The only thing better is the 460R which adds about $60 to the cost of a stsndard 460 but turns it into a true production saw. Add the dual port muffler cover and adjust the carb to match and I will put them up aginst any thing out there day in day out.


----------



## sachsmo (May 6, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199923-2.htm

Doubt if it's been produced yet.

The Lightning/Contra/070/090 should get honorable mention.


----------



## hoss (May 6, 2012)

090, 084, 056magII, 066mag flat top, 044, 028super, ms200T


----------



## roostersgt (May 6, 2012)

The best saw Stihl has ever made? Hmmmmm,,,, could be either their most popular, the 029/290, or any of the 028 versions. I'd have to pick the very popular and durable 028AV with the full magnesium case, tank and handle. I didn't include any of the later pro saws because they have plastic tank handles. Kind of makes them lesser in my book.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

For me it's the 660. Definitely needs a 32-36 inch bar to bring out the best. Lots of guys seem to end up disappointed with how they do timed against a 460 with, say, a 25-inch B&C. But that's the wrong way to look at it. Pull out the 660 for the big wood and run a 36-inch bar buried. 

I don't need to cut big wood often up here in the boreal forest, not like a lot of you guys with big SPF out west or monster hardwoods in the south, east and midwest. But when I need it, that 660 is there, and it's my favorite saw to run. 

A feller just can't go wrong with the 026/260/261, 036/360/361, 046/460 or 066/660. It's one helluva a 50, 60, 70 and 90cc lineup.


----------



## Winchester356 (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and I have been learning! I work as a Tech for a large farm equipment dealer that sells Stihl equipment. I own Stihl saws because I can get parts and new saws cheap. I was wandering what models everyone likes. I have owned and fixed many Stihl saws 024,026,028,036,044,MS260,360,361,362,460,660 and totally refinished an 088 that sold on ebay for $1250 a $600 profit. I would say the impressive saws were the 026/MS260,MS361 and the MS460. The best in my opinoin is the MS460. The MS460 seems like it has the best power to weight ratio and allways love running one. My MS660 is a beast but I feel like it should be more if I compare it to the 460. The 088 was just a beast that I did'nt need. I search CL and Ebay for broken saws and find the 460 and 660 are hard to get cheap anymore. What are your favorites?



Any model that dont have the flippy caps.


----------



## zogger (May 6, 2012)

sawbones said:


> Two years ago When I heard the 361 was discontinued I purchased 2 of them for 500 each
> and also a new MS460 to replace the 046 I had used for almost 10 years.
> 
> My plan was to use the 460 and 361 and lay up a NIB 361 to save for later.
> ...



two cuts...hmmm.....that would be the ex, and her lawyer...and saw dumped at the scrap metal shredder...


----------



## homelitejim (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the 038 family?


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> Has anyone mentioned the 038 family?



Love my round-butt 038 Magnum!!!


----------



## longbar (May 6, 2012)

084,066,044


----------



## jus2fat (May 6, 2012)

200T...has brought home the bacon many a time..!!

Next would be the 026..!!

J2F


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 6, 2012)

Another vote for the 046/460. Best dang saw stihl ever made IMO.


----------



## struggle (May 6, 2012)

longbar said:


> 084,066,044



Mr. Bigwood:bringit:


----------



## 7600 (May 6, 2012)

044,046, and 051


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 6, 2012)

This ms360 is the best stihl ive ever owned, its mt first choice on most jobs. It has the nuts for the bigger stuff but is light enough to carry around all day easly and can run a 20''bar. The only thing ive had to do is a fuel line. It has run great for the past 10 years,I recently had the muffler off for modding and the p&c were just like new. Great GP saw!


----------



## chadihman (May 6, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> Any model that dont have the flippy caps.



Never had a problem with flippy caps after I figured out the proper way to put them on. Somebody thinks there not pro enough for the MS660


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 6, 2012)

For me has to be my ported 441CRMtronic.


----------



## chadihman (May 6, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> For me it's the 660. Definitely needs a 32-36 inch bar to bring out the best. Lots of guys seem to end up disappointed with how they do timed against a 460 with, say, a 25-inch B&C. But that's the wrong way to look at it. Pull out the 660 for the big wood and run a 36-inch bar buried.
> 
> I agree, I really am amazed when the 660 is running my 36" bar burried. I recently ran the 660 through a locust tree that burried the bar. It really drinks the fuel when its tearin up a 36" locust tree.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 6, 2012)

Stihl 064


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> StihlyinEly said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's the 660. Definitely needs a 32-36 inch bar to bring out the best. Lots of guys seem to end up disappointed with how they do timed against a 460 with, say, a 25-inch B&C. But that's the wrong way to look at it. Pull out the 660 for the big wood and run a 36-inch bar buried.
> ...


----------



## arborist (May 6, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> Has anyone mentioned the 038 family?



i was about to if you didn't.
heavy old beasts,but full of grunt!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 6, 2012)

I love the 044-046-064-066. but for an overall best if one is picked, and that's what it should be. The 066, go back even a few years maybe ten to a earlier 660 they were as good. For me look at the run, and track record of the 066, folks mention power to weight, you do go up maybe 2 pounds over a 460 give or take. But you gain a hell of alot of torque for it. If you pack the 44-06 and pack a 66 for a few weeks, your body will get used to it, and familiar with the minimal, but extra weight. Because a overall best saw is one that can do anything in the woods, from limbing to large timber cutting. You wont see any fallers packing 4 saws in because all four are his favorites. rewind the clock, to when big trees were being cut, a 441 44 46-460 would have been considered minimum at best. i know you can port them and get more power, big difference in overall wood size today also. You can also port a 66, and get a es light bar, and you have a rugged falling machine, compare the power to weight on that, and you will be hard pressed to beat it. For me the 066


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 6, 2012)

I agree on the 440-compared to earlier comments you made too Brad. The 044 in my shed, Is stock just dp muffler. I would put it up against any out of the box 440 today, even a 441. Non restrictive, bigger ports. thing surprises alot of people.


----------



## longbar (May 6, 2012)

struggle said:


> Mr. Bigwood:bringit:



Ask the wife if you dont believe me! Then again dont. I might not like what she tells you:msp_ohmy:


----------



## cuttingintime (May 6, 2012)

The day I got that 026 was great day. the day someone relieved me of it was indeed very sad. 026 all the way.


----------



## chadihman (May 6, 2012)

Do all agree that stihl has many of the best saws on the planet?


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

chadihman said:


> Do all agree that stihl has many of the best saws on the planet?



Yes, along with many others such as Homelite, Poulan. McCullough, Jonsered, Sachs-Dolmar, Husqvarna . . . .


----------



## MOE (May 6, 2012)

064, I have an 066 as well but find myself using the 064 more.


----------



## genesis5521 (May 6, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Yes, along with many others such as Homelite, Poulan. McCullough, Jonsered, Sachs-Dolmar, Husqvarna . . . .



We're darn lucky to have so many extremely fine choices !!!!!!!!!!! 

Don <><


----------



## MCW (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to say the MS200T and *ONLY* the MS200T.

The reason for this is that it is the only model Stihl that the opposition hasn't been able to cover.
The MS660 is covered by both the 390XP and 395XP.
The MS460 is covered by the Dolmar 7900 and Husky 372XPW.
The MS440 is well and truly covered by the Husky 372XP/XPW.

All the above Stihl models are great saws and well and truly proven but the 200T has no equal. Look outside of logging peoples 

Husky tried to cover the 200T with their 338XPT but apart from a few 338XPT fans they well and truly failed. With all of it's carby faults the 200T has remained at the top of the table and if any other saw had that amount of issues it would have been dumped quick smart. Once running properly they will make more money faster than any other saw in the Stihl lineup.

As far as it taking fuel to make power that is not always the case. My ported 390XP will cane a stock 660's arse under any bar length and timber combo you'd like to throw at it yet use nearly half the fuel. The 660's are a well known fuel hog, ported or not.


----------



## roostersgt (May 7, 2012)

MCW said:


> I'm going to say the MS200T and *ONLY* the MS200T.
> 
> The reason for this is that it is the only model Stihl that the opposition hasn't been able to cover.
> The MS660 is covered by both the 390XP and 395XP.
> ...



The only problem, IMHO, with your choice of saw, is you're assuming Stihl's "best" saw is a "pro" saw when making your case. There are a lot of variables to consider. Most people who buy saws will never spend that much on a small saw, or for a a "pro" priced saw. 200t's are a great saw, no doubt, but extremely limited in what they can do. The average homeowner, a saw company's largest consumer base, will never spend $550 + on a chainsaw. The average maximum, even today, is around $375. That really limits the field. If money and total sales were no object, I'm certain the 440/460 and 200t would be at the top of the list, even though those saws are mostly sold to tree service / forestry workers (pro guys).


----------



## MCW (May 7, 2012)

roostersgt said:


> The only problem, IMHO, with your choice of saw, is you're assuming Stihl's "best" saw is a "pro" saw when making your case. There are a lot of variables to consider. Most people who buy saws will never spend that much on a small saw, or for a a "pro" priced saw. 200t's are a great saw, no doubt, but extremely limited in what they can do. The average homeowner, a saw company's largest consumer base, will never spend $550 + on a chainsaw. The average maximum, even today, is around $375. That really limits the field. If money and total sales were no object, I'm certain the 440/460 and 200t would be at the top of the list, even though those saws are mostly sold to tree service / forestry workers (pro guys).



I tend to agree with your comments but as mentioned other manufacturers have every other Stihl model covered. Also if you are talking the Stihl homeowner range of saws which one out of their 246 non pro models do you choose? Also when talking pro use do not count out fruit tree pruning contractors. They are the biggest group of 200T users in Australia.
A lot of fruit property owners who have used both the 192T or 200T have chosen the 200T.
If I was to choose a homeowner Stihl I'd think the 029 would be right up there but it wouldn't have had anywhere near the impact on industry that the 200T has. Very hard to quantify homeowner saws though as we sell a lot of MS170 saws here but they are hardly a good saw. Sales' numbers do not mean a good saw, just good marketing in most cases which Stihl are experts at.

EDIT: I should have known you'd be upset by my 200T choice - it's about the only Stihl model you don't own


----------



## roostersgt (May 7, 2012)

No, No, No, don't get me wrong on this. It's a truly great saw, the 200t. From a professional saw users point of view, in the market you and others have described, it is absolutely the best in its class, bar none. Under those circumstances it can not be beaten, period. Heck, even Husky enthusiasts will agree. I just don't think it is the best value ($550), most durable (lot of plastic), or the best selling (all legitimate criteria) saw Stihl has produced. That's why I listed the 028AV Mag tank/handled as my choice. Timeless, value priced ($299 new in the '70's) durable, powerful and stihl widely used by the populace. Yours, and others, are good choices, but we all have certain measurements in our minds as to what constitutes the "best" a company has produced. Mine is not a better choice, or lesser choice, than yours.

A lot of people here are used to cutting big wood requiring a 440/460/660 "pro" class of saw. Stihl makes excellent saws in those ranges with great power to weight ratios. I just don't think that is what makes the "best" saw. I focus more on the longevity / durability, average man usefulness and therefore "value" of the saw to the masses and company when giving my opinion. I'm probably wrong in my value given to the 028, but not mistaken, if that makes any sense. We're only talking chainsaws, so it shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## SawTroll (May 7, 2012)

sawbones said:


> Two years ago When I heard the 361 was discontinued I purchased 2 of them for 500 each
> and also a new MS460 to replace the 046 I had used for almost 10 years.
> 
> My plan was to use the 460 and 361 and lay up a NIB 361 to save for later.
> ...



Indeed a sad story! :computer2:


----------



## chadihman (May 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Yes, along with many others such as Homelite, Poulan. McCullough, Jonsered, Sachs-Dolmar, Husqvarna . . . .



Yeah, Just think of all the junk saws Stihl would have if they didn't have all the good competition.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## greendohn (May 7, 2012)

*Stihl 036*

It's gotta be my cousins' mid-early '90's 036 with 20" bar. 
That poor saw has cut tons of fire wood every winter since the day it was bought.
It's most always gotta a dull chain and the you could shave the hide off of a buffalo using the burrs rolled over the sides of the bar.
The poor saw lives in a dark-dank pole barn which always stays damp and wet and his fuel can is commonly left out of doors in the weather.
He runs the hell out of it and puts it away with out any type of cleaning.
I doubt it's ever seen a new spark plug, let alone a new air, fuel nor oil filter.
Yet that saw still starts rite up and pulls thru oak, hickory and walnut every winter.,,yep , it's gotta be the best saw Stihl ever built.


----------



## Adam_MA (May 7, 2012)

View attachment 237235


----------



## piscesfitzy (May 7, 2012)

ms880,361, 260,ms200t and 031av can't go wrong with these ones.


----------



## Nardoo (May 7, 2012)

I really like my 026's and one that Mastermind worked on gets a lot of run time, but I still kind of prefer the big old ones.






Al.


----------



## Bigdgb (May 7, 2012)

034,066,090av


----------



## gmax (May 7, 2012)

The MS200T would be my choice considering is way above any other saw in it's class.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 7, 2012)

Ported MS441CRMTronic pretty as a picture.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2012)

ms450 is the best stihl saw ...........


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> ms450 is the best stihl saw ...........



Is that what you call a 440/460 hybrid?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is that what you call a 440/460 hybrid?



yes sir , mine should be home this week :biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

MS440 *Maximum*!


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (May 7, 2012)

044 and 029 Farmboss I know there's more great models but I think the 044 is the best in its day.


----------



## PEKS (May 7, 2012)

MS 460 to run all day long..
MS 660 for the bigger timber..


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 7, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRMTronic pretty as a picture.:msp_biggrin:


 That sum biatch is beautiful


----------



## roger m (May 7, 2012)

my MS460 is my favorite go-to saw !!!


----------



## Bigdgb (May 7, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRMTronic pretty as a picture.:msp_biggrin:




Oh man Andy, that saw is wayyyyy too clean:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KYLogger (May 7, 2012)

Favorite all around saw? The one you can go cut timber with, limb and bump knots with, buck with, cut firewood with............and have a smile on your face while running it (with the exception of cutting very large oak and hickory)? The MS361!!!!! I will be the first to admit that there are times it's much easier on me and the saw, not to mention safer to grab a 460 or 441, but the ol' 361 has, when needed done the job!

Tom


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 8, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Oh man Andy, that saw is wayyyyy too clean:hmm3grin2orange:



She was a vergin then,but not anymore.


----------



## deye223 (May 8, 2012)

ohhhhh the poor litle ms261 i love mine lite and got WOOD


----------



## cheeves (May 8, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRMTronic pretty as a picture.:msp_biggrin:


Man, That's a beautiful saw!!!


----------



## cheeves (May 8, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> The 045/056 series was hard to beat back in the day and still run strong today. My 032 is still running strong after 30+ years of service. I have a few modern saws that I will rely on for the next 30 years, the ms260, ms441, and 066.



I agree totally. Made Stihl what it is today! My 032 is still cutting wood 35 years after i first bought it. Fantastic saw as is it's bigger brother the 056 Stihl. My alltime favorite. Still miss my old one that was stolen years ago. Incredible chainsaw!!


----------



## Bigdgb (May 8, 2012)

deye223 said:


> ohhhhh the poor litle ms261 i love mine lite and got WOOD



hey Darren, whats the extra holes in the bar For? what do you run on it?


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2012)

Nardoo said:


> I really like my 026's and one that Mastermind worked on gets a lot of run time, but I still kind of prefer the big old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1106 series saws kept Stihls reputation up, also when they didn't really deserve it = most of the time regarding anything smaller. The AV design on the older 1106 saws was really bad though, looking bad and adding a lot of weight.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 1106 series saws kept Stihls reputation up, also when they didn't really deserve it = most of the time regarding anything smaller. The AV design on the older 1106 saws was really bad though, looking bad and adding a lot of weight.



How do you say "doofus" in Norwegian?


----------



## deye223 (May 8, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> hey Darren, whats the extra holes in the bar For? what do you run on it?



the holes are coz it is a 3003 002 9421 bar they go on the ms460R rescue saw and they usually have this on them 
this came with a saw i bought as a spare






you can the two pins just in front of the spikes
18" bar and carlton A3EP . cheers


----------



## kjd722 (May 8, 2012)

Ive run a lot of saws and ou didnt mention it, but, my 390 w/a 20" bar has been the most reliable saw Ive owned. I take it up in trees, cut all day, beat the heck out of it....plenty of power (with a 20" bar), light, and very very reliable. But, needing more to run bigger bars I bought an MS460 a few months back....AMAZING saw. Wompin power, awesome power to weight ratio and sounds great! I dont think Ill ever need more than my arbor saw, my 390 and my MS460.


----------



## 066boy (May 19, 2012)

*Stihl 066*

My best saw is stihl 066, its great sawView attachment 238758
View attachment 238759


----------



## blackoak (May 19, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> View attachment 237235


The perfect chain saw. What more could any man possibly want. Very nice!!!


----------



## pro94lt (May 19, 2012)

026 hands down...


----------



## Bob95065 (May 20, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRMTronic pretty as a picture.:msp_biggrin:



I don't know what I like better....the saw or all that gum wood in the background.


----------



## deye223 (May 20, 2012)

it's stringy bark 
it is a bit softer and a lot easier to split most of the time


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 5, 2019)

Super 028 wood boss , nice saw.


----------



## KASH (Nov 5, 2019)

Sthil 08s in the 1960s and early 1970s cut more pulp wood in the bush camps of Ontario Canada than any other saw.Totaly reliable easy to start trouble free points ignition parts still available.


----------



## Orangeinthebarn (Jan 16, 2020)

On a Stihl anything with a 6 or a 4 in it I like


----------



## JMace (Jul 4, 2020)

I love my 056 ... recently picked up an 038 Magnum for $150 that need an oil pump. It runs good and has a ton of power, but with a sharp chain and clean air filter, that 056 eats trees for breakfast. Love the throaty sound of an 056. Would like to get a 044 to rebuild, but until I get to old, I play to run that 056.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 4, 2020)

JMace said:


> I love my 056 ... recently picked up an 038 Magnum for $150 that need an oil pump. It runs good and has a ton of power, but with a sharp chain and clean air filter, that 056 eats trees for breakfast. Love the throaty sound of an 056. Would like to get a 044 to rebuild, but until I get to old, I play to run that 056.


I picked up a super 038 last year and have used it for a couple of storm clean ups , the AF dual port muffler really sounds great on it ,nice and throaty. It definitely has some torque.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 4, 2020)

I like my 08S, I figure any saw in the 48-56 CC range that can pull 404 chain is mean, nasty, bad to the bone.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm a Stihl guy but....
My 346XP kicks my MS261every day and twice on Sunday.
My MS361 returns the favor by easily out cutting my 562XP, as well as my 036 and MS362CM.
My 046 & 461 are a dead heat unless you don't like flippy caps.


----------



## SEAM (Jul 6, 2020)

034 AVS - not quite as powerful as my 044 but a lot lighter, and a lot more saw than my 026 with a similar feel...


----------



## jltrent (Jul 6, 2020)

Any of them with a zero in front or a zero on the end. The ones with numbers after zero on the end are high maintenance and some throwaways.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 6, 2020)

SEAM said:


> 034 AVS - not quite as powerful as my 044 but a lot lighter, and a lot more saw than my 026 with a similar feel...


I feel the same about the 034-036 models. Powerful enough to back up stock 70cc saws and and weight and handling more like a 50cc. Usually if i want to go lighter then my 034super, i skip my ported 026 and go to my muffler modded 025. The 044 is a sweet handing saw for 70cc a bit more fitting for 25in bars and longer hours of use. If i feel a need for larger then 70cc i usually skip 80 and go to my 064 or ms660, 85 to 90ishcc if i remember correct.


----------

